# WHEEL SEALANT: POORBOYS / CG Wheel Guard / AF mint rims



## casti (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi guys,

Wich one I should buy? Another option?

Thanks!

:newbie:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Car Chem Wheel Armour
TDG Raspberry Wheel Sealant
Finish Kare 1000P Hi Temp paste sealant
Wowos Crystal Sealant
Sonax Nano Wheel sealant

I would sooner have any of these listed above.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Steer clear of poorboys, it’s brutal! Any listed by sg above are a good shout, or how about CarPro Dlux or Gtechniq C5?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Crystal Sealant is my preference. Easy to use and gives you 8 months of protection but really all the above mentioned by SG are good products in there own way.


----------



## ShiningWit (Jun 23, 2014)

No votes for raceglaze nano wheel sealant?

Ive got FK1000p on a few of my wheels and it does make washing the wheels easier once its done, shampoo in a bucket is enough. I took my wheels off and thoroughly had a go at them prior to putting the FK1000p on all over. Not sure of the longevity though. A few months if not washed that often probably.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

FK1000p will last 3-4 months from a single layer I found. Better than most of these dedicated wheel waxes and for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

If you don't want to go down the road of a coating, I would recommend Sonax Extreme Wheel, really easy to use and last a good 6 months


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I put a single coat of FK1000P on my Mum's wheels a year ago. They didn't get washed from then until the end of September, and the fronts were black with brake dust. However, it all washed off easily with just shampoo and a bit of agitation with my wheel mitt and a few brushes. So even though the beading etc might not last that long, the protection (as in helping to prevent brake dust from welding itself on) definitely can last a lot longer.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Raceglaze nano wheel sealant is excellent and simple to use


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

race glaze nano wheel seal. spray it on clean dry rims leave a few mins and buff then 1h do the same again..2 layers will give you 6 months+


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

wowos crystal sealant is really easy to use. Tried it for the first time last weekend and worked really well so far. Just need to see how long it lasts. The car chem wheel armour is really cheap and wanted to give it a go aswell.


----------



## SmudgerEBT (Sep 24, 2015)

fk1000p

Optimum opti-seal.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

A tin of FK1000p will last a lifetime and do the job well.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Sam6er said:


> wowos crystal sealant is really easy to use. Tried it for the first time last weekend and worked really well so far. Just need to see how long it lasts. The car chem wheel armour is really cheap and wanted to give it a go aswell.


8 months minimum Sam. Even longer if you mist it onto the wheels during drying every few months


----------

